# Double D G13



## chemdawg (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats the story on the "Double D' G13? Any info appreciated


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 6, 2011)

It came from the US. Many theories on where. I have heard there is some WA gentetic luv in there somewhere. Bred specifically for huge yields, by a talented grower. Even a novice can handle it. Its very easy to grow, great trich production. IMO, not nearly as elite as other fire strains, with less yield. But it has a purpose. DD's cut, which has been reversed into seed form now. Is prob the best your gonna get. Sucks huge amounts of nutrients. You need alot of dedicated space with her. Hope that helps.


----------

